# [SOLVED] [Syncing] Droid to Win7



## **ME** (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok so I have been toying with this for a few weeks now. I have 2 folders of music 1 on my Droid and 1 on my PC that I want to sync together.

I have used around 5 different programs to do this but they do not seem to work at all. Winamp will let me sync BUT it will also add "00 - - Song Name" to the file name and then after I sync again it will create another copy of the song.

Anyone have some ideas for me to try?
Im about to try 2 new apps I found today when i get home from work.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: [Syncing] Droid to Win7*

Hello **ME**,

Try some of these options:

How do I transfer and use music files? - Droid Forum - Verizon Droid & the Motorola Droid Forum

If that doesn't work someone I know uses this and likes it:

Droid iTunes, Sync music and video to the Verizon Droid | doubleTwist


----------



## **ME** (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: [Syncing] Droid to Win7*

Already looked into all the methods in the first post and they were really to much of a hassle.
Im kinda of an anti apple products guy so I was trying to avoid the doubleTwist method but looks like I may have to give it a try. :/

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: [Syncing] Droid to Win7*

No worries. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## **ME** (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: [Syncing] Droid to Win7*

Works great!
Did not even need to install iTunes to do it. It just looks like iTunes.

Only issue with it is a limitation of the software, that you are not able to sync the music to the SD card. Minor issue but from the information on the site seems like they are working on it.


Thanks for the suggestion. :smile:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: [Syncing] Droid to Win7*

No worries glad your happy with it.


----------

